# MV 1648 NCS Sierra turned into a poor mans bass boat



## Slough Runner (Oct 5, 2015)

Over a year into the making and ready to start putting the parts to her. Getting the deck extended and storage lockers built right meow. I'll update with photos and more details later. Can't wait to get her on the water. It's been awful drooling over everybody else's builds while mine sat in the driveway. I have to thank everyone for some great ideas and inspiration for this build.


----------



## Slough Runner (Oct 5, 2015)

Just laying everything out to hopefully prevent myself from having to back up. Tried to keep in my the usuage of everything along with keeping weight evenly distributed.


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Oct 6, 2015)

Got the same yacht! Looking forward to see what you do with yours! I'm fabricating a plate w a panel hinge on it for over my gas tank hopefully this week but time is hard to come by this time of year. It's overtime season.


----------



## Slough Runner (Oct 6, 2015)

I hear ya! This build is going to take me right thru the winter I'm sure. A cover over the gas tank area is a must for sure. Hinge is a great idea. I know I'm going to make sure to run support rib also. I want to be able to cast off the back without tin canning the cover/lid. These boats are great. Post a pic of yours if you can get the time to do it.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Slough Runner (Oct 7, 2015)

Sweet boat and way to put the kid to work. I have four deck hands and one more on the way. I should be working on a pontoon instead!


----------



## KevinWI (Oct 14, 2015)

enjoy the build! That's the fun part!


----------



## Fishfreek (Oct 17, 2015)

Sweet boat I just put a deposit on one this morning and will be picking it up in 2 weeks. Can't wait to get it to the house and start building for some flats fishing in the Mosquito Lagoon and some river fishing in the St. Johns River. I will be putting a 20 hp Honda on mine ( I hope ).


In the one picture where your boat is in the water is that a cooler sitting on the deck? If so what size and brand? I like the way it fits in there.

Thanks


----------



## evergreener (Oct 18, 2015)

Looking very nice man! Love the dual electric anchor system. Had the same pair on my tin. Love them in the wind. 8)


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Oct 18, 2015)

It's not a cooler its a Plano dry box, Walmart special, had it a couple years now and it works great. Only like 20 bucks too. Holds little guys to sit on just fine and a average size man. Wouldn't put anyone in a 2xl on it though.


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 24, 2016)

Finally got the deck started.


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 24, 2016)

It should be pretty stout. Using heavy gauge aluminum for the deck and 2" square tubing for support.


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 26, 2016)

This should make for great platform to mount my Maxxum 70# thrust trolling motor, deck hand 40 and other toys.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

Started on my tackle storage. Found these Plano 3700 series storage boxes for $30 a piece with 4 trays on Amazon. Can't beat the price. I wanted to give them lots of support so they can hold up for awhile. I'm looking forward to leaving the tackle bag at home.


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

I found some boxes that were complete with lids from Tempress but they were over $150 a piece. I should come out under that even after buying the aluminum to build the box for these...plus it's fun to create your own!


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 27, 2016)

I have no idea why my pics are uploading upside down and all messed up. I guess you'll have to do a headstand.


----------



## schukster (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is another source for the plano 964 rack. Not sure if its the one you used. I think they give a break on freight if you order more than one.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/plano-stowaway-organizer-rack/0000000017950

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 27, 2016)

Love this build so far. I've been contemplating building a Plano storage area like you are doing for my Bass Tracker. Curious to see the end result! 


schukster said:


> Here is another source for the plano 964 rack. Not sure if its the one you used. I think they give a break on freight if you order more than one.
> 
> https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/plano-stowaway-organizer-rack/0000000017950
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


You can't even buy 2 3600 boxes at Bass Pro at that price.


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 29, 2016)

I used the Plano 974 box. I believe each box is a quarter in deeper than the 3600 series. More room for my froggys!


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 10, 2016)

Big ol rod locker and recessed foot control are some must haves. Next is the locker for my tackle. The rod locker can hold plenty of poles at any length.


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 10, 2016)

Everything is just roughed in and still needs finish work. As you can see the opening allows for the rods to be push all the into the bow area underneath the deck. Also I can still use the original storage.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking good so far...... The pics maybe loading upside down due to the size of them. Not sure what the official size of pics allowed here is, but I can remember putting up pics of my boat and just kept shrinking them down to get them to show correctly.


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 15, 2016)

Working on my switch panel.


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Mar 15, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> Working on my switch panel.



Clean build bud, I did a lot of metal fab on mine as well. Check it out, it might give you some ideas.


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 25, 2016)

I have the beginnings to my Deck Hand 40 mount. Should be solid!


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 25, 2016)

Making a spot for my battery, battery charger, fuse block, and a bunch of stuff!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 25, 2016)

How much foam did you have packed in your bench? Any plywood under the aluminum? Curious how much is really in there bc I've thought about putting the battery there too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 26, 2016)

There is two layers of foam. 2/3 of it is the cheap popcorn foam. The bottom layer is the higher buck closed foam. It is filled bottom to top minus a layer of 3/4 marine plywood that supports the bench. I gained a lot of storage doing this. Well worth it. I am reinstalling the plywood beneath where my seat is going and on the other side of my hatch for support. I'm going to be laying a aluminum floor in it also. It's going to have to be installed in three sections.


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 26, 2016)

Here is the hatch lid installed.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 4, 2016)

The lid fir the rod box is complete!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is the beginning of the "tackle box". The boxes will be able to be removed completely with a few bolts. That will make it easy to store the tackle inside during the winter and also have easy access for running electrical.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 4, 2016)

The tackle box is sitting on four pieces of aluminum that will have a total of fours bolts that will hold it in place. Each bolt will have a welded nut on the bottom side of the plate. That way all you need to do is take a driver and remove four bolts and out she comes! It's nice to be able to use that area for camping gear when we are out on the sand bars of the Mississippi.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the tackle box locker with lid and latch the installed. Found the latches on Amazon for $28 a piece. Pretty sweet deal considering they lock and are of pretty good quality.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 14, 2016)

Tackle locker installed!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 15, 2016)

All the pieces are in place and secured finally. There are still some trim and filler pieces to add. Can't wait to start running wire and getting everything mounted.


----------



## Abraham (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks fantastic. Great looking fab work and love the tackle box idea. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks. It definitely has been a long process to get it this far.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 17, 2016)

Here are some pics of everything layed out on the boat before I started installing. I wanted to get a good look at it before I started to make sure it all worked where I wanted it.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 17, 2016)

Can't wait to try out the casting seat.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 17, 2016)

Plenty of rod holders.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 17, 2016)

Quick disconnects for the deck hand and trolling motor is a must


----------



## BassBoy72 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks good bud. Cant wait to see more photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 18, 2016)

I have tunes now!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 18, 2016)

Here is something I stole from a kayak build. It's nice because the bag is removable and I can store more items beneath it.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 19, 2016)

Found a home for the switch panel I made. The switched have rubber covers to keep the water out.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 19, 2016)

Installed my fuse block and master cut off switch.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 20, 2016)

Just mounted my stern light and the plug in for my on board 3 bank charger. It's going to nice just pulling out one extention cord to charge all three batteries! Also I'm getting ready to mount the charger.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is the stern light recepticle.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 20, 2016)

Battery charger mounted. I made sure to rubber mount to reduce vibrations and also it leaves a gap behind to to help it cool down better.


----------



## Shoedawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy Switches!! How many do you have?? Do you plan on attacking the Death Star?? :LOL2: But seriously, what are those switches going to be used for?


----------



## Jgolish (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks very nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 21, 2016)

Front nav light, rear nav light, front flood lamp, rear spot lamp, bilge pump, radio, airrator for my portable live well, LED lights for storage boxes, LED lighting for front deck for night fishing, LED lighting for gunnel lifting, LED lighting for other areas in the boat. After the fishing is done it might be on a few night cruises with some cold ones.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 21, 2016)

Here I'm removing the foam for more storage. Oh the fun!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 23, 2016)

Bilge pump roughed in.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a few things done this Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 24, 2016)

Some nice upgrades.....thinking of installing the transducer block myself since I am upgrading main depth finder. How solid is the transducer on this block?


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 24, 2016)

Fire1386 said:


> Some nice upgrades.....thinking of installing the transducer block myself since I am upgrading main depth finder. How solid is the transducer on this block?



I got mine from Rig Rite. It is very solid and UV resistant. I would recommend installing it...they should come with it from the factory.


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok thanks, will try it out


----------



## allanlebar (Apr 27, 2016)

Looking real good!! Where did you get your tubing for the bilge pump? I'm having a hard time finding a replacement for the cheap hose they come with.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 28, 2016)

allanlebar said:


> Looking real good!! Where did you get your tubing for the bilge pump? I'm having a hard time finding a replacement for the cheap hose they come with.



Thanks! I just went to my local boat shop. I didn't bother looking online. I wanted to feel it in hand and didn't want to pay shipping for three feet of hose. I have to imagine that any boat repair or parts store will have the correct quality hose. I wanted one that wouldn't be affected by UV rays and freezing temps. Sorry I didn't have a part number to give. Good luck!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 28, 2016)

Lights!


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you CMC! I could have used this on my previous flat bottom! Trim and Tilt...it's going to nice.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 28, 2016)

jealous, gotta get me one of those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanlebar (Apr 29, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> allanlebar said:
> 
> 
> > Looking real good!! Where did you get your tubing for the bilge pump? I'm having a hard time finding a replacement for the cheap hose they come with.
> ...



That's my problem I don't have any "local" boat shops, don't know why but I never thought about parts store, thanks! I just picked up a CMC PT-35 myself. I probably won't get to installing that for about 2 weeks though.......


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 29, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:
 

> jealous, gotta get me one of those
> 
> It took me running into enough sand bars on the old boat to fork over the cash for it on this one.


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 29, 2016)

That's my problem I don't have any "local" boat shops, don't know why but I never thought about parts store, thanks! I just picked up a CMC PT-35 myself. I probably won't get to installing that for about 2 weeks though.......[/quote]

Could you do me a favor and let me know how the installation goes and if you noticed that your boat plains out better. I'm a ways out on installing mine. Thanks!


----------



## Slough Runner (May 2, 2016)

Here are some more pics of my progress


----------



## Slough Runner (May 2, 2016)

Here I have all my holes cut finally on my bow.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 2, 2016)

Now I have completed my sanding for paint and gave her a bath. I took the time to roughly install all my pieces to make sure everything fit and worked the way I wanted it to. It took time to take it all back out but I feel this saved me from having to back up later once it was all painted.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 2, 2016)

Did you ever mention what motor your putting on here? Curious what the total weight is now too. They say 305 stock. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (May 2, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Did you ever mention what motor your putting on here? Curious what the total weight is now too. They say 305 stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm running a 1997 Evinrude 3 cylinder 25hp. My weight is getting up there but it shouldn't be a problem. Everything I added for boxes and decking is almuminum. As far as equipment and tackle I'm still well under the 1010 lbs capacity. Including me and a passenger. I am keeping my eye out for a 35 hp Honda four stroke though.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 2, 2016)

How much foam do you think you removed? Interested to see how much lower if any you'll sit in the water then me. Mines very minimalistic in comparison to yours gotta snap some new pics one of these days with the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (May 2, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> How much foam do you think you removed? Interested to see how much lower if any you'll sit in the water then me. Mines very minimalistic in comparison to yours gotta snap some new pics one of these days with the updates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I removed 80% of my foam. Only foam that is left is the very upper right hand side of my bow and whatever is under the original floor. If I sink I'll sink with the most storage a guy could have on a boat this size! As far as floating lower, the foam has nothing to do with how the boat rides. It only comes into play once he entire boat is filled with water. The idea is that as the boat sits brand new with no accessories if it is completely filled with water it must not sink completely. It is mandated by the coast guard and all boat manufacturers have to pass this test. knowing that I made the boat the way I wanted and am going to a chance that I won't put a hole in my boat so bad that my bilge pump can't keep up enough to get me 100yds to the shore.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 6, 2016)

Primer and Paint...bout time! Can't wait to get to the shop tomorrow morning before I start work and peel some newspaper to see how it turned out.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 7, 2016)

I didn't go with hydroturf. Found this stuff from blacktip jet ski company. It is awesome. Saved a bunch of money and it's better than hydroturf in my opinion. It has a great adhesive.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2016)

Catching up now........wow! Great build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (May 8, 2016)

Jim said:


> Catching up now........wow! Great build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jim. I came across this site two years ago and after seeing all the great builds I sold my flat and bought this boat. It has been a blast building it.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 11, 2016)

Making some progress on getting goodies installed.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 12, 2016)

I have everything mounted on the front and wires routed.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 12, 2016)

I regrouped from my mess and cleaned the boat off to start wiring up the stern.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 12, 2016)

Here is my gob of wires that I have to hook up eventually.


----------



## wmk0002 (May 13, 2016)

Looks great! Can you provide a link to the non-hydroturf flooring you went with? I'd like to check it out. Also what exact color is that you chose? Is it that light colored in person?


----------



## Slough Runner (May 13, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> Looks great! Can you provide a link to the non-hydroturf flooring you went with? I'd like to check it out. Also :mrgreen: what exact color is that you chose? Is it that light colored in person?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html?ie=UTF8&a=B00843WACQ

It's "slate grey". Looks like light grey though. It is really good stuff. The adhesive that comes on it is really sticky and strong stuff.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 14, 2016)

Got this bad boy mounted finally. I'm going to be pampered now with this upgrade.


----------



## edwonbass (May 15, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> Got this bad boy mounted finally. I'm going to be pampered now with this upgrade.



My wife doesn't know it yet but she is getting me that for Christmas!


----------



## Slough Runner (May 20, 2016)

Finally have the stern wired up, transducer on, motor mounted, transom saver fitted and new ratchet hold downs.


----------



## fl.graderman (May 20, 2016)

Lookin good! Love the motor...

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## Elmer (May 21, 2016)

This thing really is a work of art. Amazing job man. I'm super jealous. Can't wait to see the finished product.

I have a '77 Fisher Water Rover that needs the deck replaced in the very near future. Guy I bought it from did a pretty poor job and the wood he used is barely holding up anymore. If I can do a small fraction of the job you did I will be extremely pleased.

Keep it up!!


----------



## ffastje (May 21, 2016)

=D> WOW!!!! Fantastic that's all I can say at a loss for words. This is what i am working on trying to do to mine.
on a very limited budget. The thing I like the most is getting the batteries out of the way and under the benches.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 30, 2016)

Elmer said:


> This thing really is a work of art. Amazing job man. I'm super jealous. Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> I have a '77 Fisher Water Rover that needs the deck replaced in the very near future. Guy I bought it from did a pretty poor job and the wood he used is barely holding up anymore. If I can do a small fraction of the job you did I will be extremely pleased.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slough Runner (May 30, 2016)

ffastje said:


> =D> WOW!!!! Fantastic that's all I can say at a loss for words. This is what i am working on trying to do to mine.
> on a very limited budget. The thing I like the most is getting the batteries out of the way and under the benches.
> 
> Thank you...always good to hear positive feed back. I agree with you about the batteries, it is extremely nice having them tucked away and well protected along with all the other electrical. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 31, 2016)

My wiring mess. It will get cleaned up eventually.


----------



## Slough Runner (May 31, 2016)

Let there be light!!


----------



## Slough Runner (May 31, 2016)

Getting closer.


----------



## misunderstood (Jun 2, 2016)

A dream build. Awesome quality job =D>


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 4, 2016)

Rod holders and net holder installed. When I'm fishing it's a must to have different setups to throw. It's going to be nice having them right with in my reach from the casting deck.


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 4, 2016)

It's officially named!


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 6, 2016)

Holds 12 Plano 3700 series. These LED strip lights we sell for truck beds but work great on the boat!


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome....


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 6, 2016)

Is that led AA battery powered? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 6, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Is that led AA battery powered?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. Three AA batteries. They last a long time and are pretty bright. I'll show some night photos at the end of the build. Should be done by this Saturday! It's only been two years in the making....


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 6, 2016)

I saw one of those at dicks in the kayak isle and have been thinking about it since. Definitely have a few ideas for that. The brand they carried ran about 30 bucks. If you know where to beat that let us know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 6, 2016)

That sounds like a fair price. Amazon is $31. where are you thinking of putting them?


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 8, 2016)

Finished! I'm sure I'll be tinkering as adding a few things here and there but it's ready for fishing!


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 8, 2016)

More pics


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 8, 2016)

More pics


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 8, 2016)

It was a lot of hours, a lot of money, and a lot of planning...it's all been worth it though.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice job on the redo....now go enjoy it..... have you used a trolling motor foot tray before? Thinking about installing one, hopefully more comfortable than with it sitting on the deck as I currently do.


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 23, 2016)

Fire1386 said:


> Nice job on the redo....now go enjoy it..... have you used a trolling motor foot tray before? Thinking about installing one, hopefully more comfortable than with it sitting on the deck as I currently do.



I was trolling for about 6 hours this past weekend. My back never hurt. I wouldn't build a boat without a recessed foot tray. It is very comfortable and more natural feeling. I'm just leaning on my post and controlling it with my leg straight, not bent like it used to be. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 23, 2016)

Enjoying the boat finally!


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you build that tray or purchase it? I have an older Motorguide and the cable from the foot control to the TM is very stiff. Not sure a recessed would work with this foot control but am willing to try. Thanks..... the finished product looks very good and should last you a while.


----------



## Slough Runner (Jun 23, 2016)

Fire1386 said:


> Did you build that tray or purchase it? I have an older Motorguide and the cable from the foot control to the TM is very stiff. Not sure a recessed would work with this foot control but am willing to try. Thanks..... the finished product looks very good and should last you a while.



I had a guy build me mine but you could just shop on google by searching for "recessed tray for foot control trolling motor". I saw a bunch of different ones for under $100. It's well worth it.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Aug 22, 2016)

Any advice for mounting my Cmc unit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Aug 23, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Any advice for mounting my Cmc unit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I mounted it with only about an inch above the transom. I followed their specs to a T. By moving it back and up your not going to change how your motor works. There is an equation like for every inch up you can move it 3 inches back or something like that. I absolutely love mine. I can't believe it took me this long to have one.


----------



## spywiz1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just curious, if the wife ain't around. What was the total cost of all mods? That's what everyone wants to know. 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Sep 22, 2016)

spywiz1 said:


> Just curious, if the wife ain't around. What was the total cost of all mods? That's what everyone wants to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk



I already had the motor so I'm not including that. I got the boat for a $1,000 off regular price and paid just under $1,900. Plus $1,100 for the trailer. As for the rest I kept a running tally in the beginning but then stopped keeping track after all the major purchases where made. I believe I was around $8,000 at that point. This isn't including wiring, paint, supplies to install and secure everything, hydro turf, custom boat cover, and I'm sure a few things that I've forgotten. All in all I could have gone out and bought a true 16ft fiberglass bass boat for what I have in this but what would be he fun in that. It's unique and I built it. Can't put a price tag on that.


----------



## Baby John (Sep 22, 2016)

Man that was an awesome project. Seriously that's your custom boat built just the way you wanted it by you. Excellent job. 



Slough Runner said:


> spywiz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, if the wife ain't around. What was the total cost of all mods? That's what everyone wants to know.
> ...


----------



## spywiz1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> spywiz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, if the wife ain't around. What was the total cost of all mods? That's what everyone wants to know.
> ...


Great answer. Just what I expected you to say. What a wonderful experience it was, I'm sure. Great, great work. Now, enjoy forever.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Sep 23, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> spywiz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, if the wife ain't around. What was the total cost of all mods? That's what everyone wants to know.
> ...



I tend to look at it as getting the boat you want without being locked into a loan or having to fork over a ton of cash all at once. You can make it as fancy and as expensive as you want at your own pace.


----------



## spywiz1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> My wiring mess. It will get cleaned up eventually.


The Grey wiring. Is that standard romex? Household electricity type. What connections was it used for? I love your wiring. Just starting on mine. Trying to get some ideas.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## spywiz1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Slough Runner said:


> Getting closer.


Can you explain the connections and wire gages in these two pics. I know I'm asking lots of questions, but, you seem to know what you are doing.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter5635 (Nov 7, 2016)

After reading through this it's really driven home the fact that I need to learn to TIG weld. 

Fantastic build. I hope you enjoy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 10, 2017)

I got a Grizzly 1754 with the same layout but the ribs are exposed. I want a rod locker like yours and a deck extension and the ribs covered in aluminum. Off the top of your head what would you say the rod locker and all would cost to have built? I got a quote on extending the deck and doing the floor for 900 bucks using smooth aluminum sheets .125 thick.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 10, 2017)

Search perforated aluminum on here and there a guy with a jet motor that has that as a floor. Cuts down on weight and it doesn't get as hot. If your going to spend the money get the best for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Jan 15, 2017)

spywiz1 said:


> Slough Runner said:
> 
> 
> > My wiring mess. It will get cleaned up eventually.
> ...



I'm sure your past the wiring stage. Sorry for the late response but maybe someone reading this will find it useful. I had no house hold wiring used on my boat. The used a lot of two strand, three strand and four strand wiring of different gauges with protective coating. I do a lot of wiring on trailers and cars at work so I had access to all that I needed. For my connections everything was used with best shrink tubing and crimp connectors. I used some water proof male and female plugs also. I always kept my gauge wires bigger than the expected load...better safe than sorry. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slough Runner (Jan 15, 2017)

Crankbait said:


> I got a Grizzly 1754 with the same layout but the ribs are exposed. I want a rod locker like yours and a deck extension and the ribs covered in aluminum. Off the top of your head what would you say the rod locker and all would cost to have built? I got a quote on extending the deck and doing the floor for 900 bucks using smooth aluminum sheets .125 thick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk



I used a thicker gauge for my deck and kids for the rod lockers. I didn't think the added weight was too much. My old man is a bit heavier than me and I built it to withstand his present on the boat. I would say $900 is a little high but not out of the ball park. The deck done right isn't too bad. It really depends on the rod locker and how custom it is made. Mine follows the angle of my boat and isn't just a box that would fit the next guys boat. So it really depends on how the rod locker is made on wether or not $900 is a good price. I'd say it better be a nice rod locker for that price. Good luck with the build man...1754 is a great sized boat...wish mine was bigger some days.


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 17, 2017)

Well the 900 was just to extend the deck back like 2 or 2.5ft and lay the floor in it. I changed my mind about bringing the deck back that far. It's nice to have all the open room in the floor. It's the jon model so it has the normal size deck up front and a bench seat in the back so everything in the middle is open.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Feb 14, 2017)

Crankbait said:


> Well the 900 was just to extend the deck back like 2 or 2.5ft and lay the floor in it. I changed my mind about bringing the deck back that far. It's nice to have all the open room in the floor. It's the jon model so it has the normal size deck up front and a bench seat in the back so everything in the middle is open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk




Yea...the deck on that boat is pretty good size. Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 25, 2017)

how do you like the control post? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 27, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> how do you like the control post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by the control post? Sorry...brain dead today.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 27, 2017)

Your casting seat haha that's what they're called when you look it up! Would you prefer that over a standard casting seat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 29, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Your casting seat haha that's what they're called when you look it up! Would you prefer that over a standard casting seat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



First time using it was this past year. Best decision ever getting it. It was super comfortable and easy on my back. I spent 80% standing and the rest lowering it to sit. Great set up.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 29, 2017)

Good to know. Some soft of casting seat/leaning post is what I'm after. Wanted the tempress casting seat to match my other new seats but they're out of stock everywhere that has then for a decent price. Sometime this spring I'll pull the trigger on something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

